# Budget BMW daily driver?



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello everyone. First time here so I'm sorry if this is the wrong section.

I'm a teenager getting ready for college in need of a "reliable" but also "different" car. I've always had a love of cars and always wanted a BMW. Right now me and my father are working on resto-modding an 85 Trans am but it's not exactly going to be a DD.

My question is, is there a budget friendly BMW that can be used as a DD.

For the most part I'm looking at e30's. They are cheap enough and seem to be extremely reliable. That and they are by far my favorite BMW if not my favorite car.

So do they make a good DD or should I just forget BMWs until I'm out of college and can afford fun car?

Thanks.

EDIT: Thought I would add, between me and my father we can do most likely all the work. We've never had any trouble working on any other car we've had. Not exactly sure how complicated the E30's(Or whatever I end up getting) are, but I'm pretty sure we can handle whatever work will need to be done over time.


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

The only time I use the words budget and BMW together with relation to my car is when budgeting for work on my BMW lol
Apart from that it's been a great daily driver, but it is almost a constant maintenance to keep it that way.... There's usually something to fix on it here and there to stop the maintenance bill getting suddenly high. 


Absinthe makes the tart grow fonder.


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

If you're mechanically inclined I don't see a problem....what is your budget? E30's are cool but then you're talking about a car that is at least 25 years old and might require more maintenance...honestly to me the best buy right now would be an E46...the design is simple and timeless and they're awesome to drive...lots of clean ones to be had for cheap.


----------



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm up for maintenance. Unless it's catastrophic virtually every week. My brother drove a 75 Mercedes Benz c230 through college and nothing on that was too complicated to work on.

My budget unfortunately is very low. As of now it's whatever I get from selling the Audi someone gave me. I'm hoping for $3000-3500 at most.

I know, probably too low for any reliable BMW.


----------



## Nachfolger (Jul 18, 2016)

"Daily driver" ... "BMW" ... "Teen"

You're an idiot to think any BMW is suited for a college teen unless you have the dough rolling in. That being said, I have a 2003 330i DD. I would go with something with an M54 engine in it, most people agree they are incredibly reliable for what they are. The E30's are beautiful and I want one, but I don't have the time for one.


----------



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not saying that BMWs are more or less reliable than his c230, but I can say that his car has had by far the least amount of problems out of what we drive.

I'll we've had is problems with newer "reliable" cars and didn't have anything that couldn't be done in a weekend on what was the "terrible DD".

Now I have no doubt BMWs are pickier and more finicky than his old Mercedes.

I just know we have 2 civics right now. One had the whole top end rebuilt and the other we are doing right now. The second one is below 150k miles!

I would have never looked at a BMW if I knew the engines were garbage in the reliability department but I know they're not. I get that they need maintenance.

There will always be a backup car and the campus is under 20 minutes away, highway.

Sent from my Le X522 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

If I were you, I would look for a Honda Accord Coupe with the V6 and the 6MT. If that is above your budget, a DD, reliable, BMW sure is.

It is rare, performs very well, and you could get more bang for your buck.


Buy a BMW when you are done with school and have a good job.


----------



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

Kamdog said:


> If I were you, I would look for a Honda Accord Coupe with the V6 and the 6MT. If that is above your budget, a DD, reliable, BMW sure is.
> 
> It is rare, performs very well, and you could get more bang for your buck.
> 
> Buy a BMW when you are done with school and have a good job.


I've already looked at these. The only ones near me are overpriced extremely high mileage automatics. They want $4500+ for one with 190k+ miles and an auto tranny.

I may have missed something in my search but they were one of the first things I looked for, along with civic si's

Sent from my Le X522 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Is the Acura Integra, 3rd generation, 1994-2001 in your range & interest? Can be had as a 4-door or coupe. GS-R had upgraded engine & suspension.


----------



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

Carbon Fiver said:


> Is the Acura Integra, 3rd generation, 1994-2001 in your range & interest? Can be had as a 4-door or coupe. GS-R had upgraded engine & suspension.


I actually forgot about these. After a quick look on craigslist they seem to be the same as the Accord's.

There are only 4 of them and they are high mileage 4 doors/autos. But I will definitely keep an eye out for these.

Sent from my Le X522 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

mattbhm said:


> I've already looked at these. The only ones near me are overpriced extremely high mileage automatics. They want $4500+ for one with 190k+ miles and an auto tranny.
> 
> I may have missed something in my search but they were one of the first things I looked for, along with civic si's
> 
> Sent from my Le X522 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Wow.

That _is_ high.


----------



## crabu2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Get what you want and be done with it.. You never know what's going to happen with any used vehicle.

For example, a friend of mine bought, I think, a 2001 3 series coupe. He paid $2000 for it.. one owner and he got all maintenance records. It did need a new windshield and a passenger side mirror when he got it. He's been driving it for over a year no and not a single problem. All he's done is oil changes and it's his DD. He found it on Craigslist. He loved it so much, he bought a late 90's 3 series convertible on CL too.. He got it for his wife and he says he's had zero problems with it too.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

mattbhm said:


> Hello everyone. First time here so I'm sorry if this is the wrong section.
> 
> I'm a* teenager *getting ready for* college *in need of a "*reliable*" but also "different" car. I've always had a love of cars and always wanted a *BMW*. Right now me and my father are working on resto-modding an 85 Trans am but it's not exactly going to be a DD.
> 
> ...


None of these words should be put in the same paragraph while expecting anything good to happen. Even if the OP and his Dad can fix most problems, how much money and how many weekends and nights are they willing to burn to keep a 30 (or more) year old BMW in daily driver shape. Enjoy collage, when you get out and have disposable income, buy the BMW then. That is my advise. Good luck. N4S


----------



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

How does this sound then.

I was just given an Audi A6. It's rattling in the engine due to the plastic cam chain tensioner pad being broken. We have the parts to fix it.

It has 140k miles and has supposedly been taken care of very well. Oil changes on time and all the required services. The timing belt was changed less than 20k miles ago.

Would it be better to fix it up and sell it for $1500-2500, or to keep it as a DD? It's the non turbo which I've heard is reliable?

Sent from my Le X522 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## mattbhm (Mar 31, 2017)

Can't edit for some reason. I meant to say it's a 2001.

Sent from my Le X522 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## crabu2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you want the Audi or a BMW? Regardless of which MIGHT have issues, get what you want to drive. You'll be happier fixing your pick versus driving your #2 choice.

BTW, a friend of mine had an A4 Quattro.. once it got about 70K miles on it, it was a money pit.. just as bad as the stories you hear about BMWs. She was spending 2 to 5 grand a year on itfor about 3 years. It never left her stranded, but between the oil leaks and what not, she had had enough. She traded it last year, with less then 100K miles on it, on a Volvo S60. She was pissed because how much money put into it and the dealer only gave her 2 grand for it. I'm pretty sure it was an '04, but it could have been an '05.


----------

